# Youth Mobility??



## Lara_S (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey there,

I can't remember if I've posted this question before... But anyway:

I'm applying for the YMS visa from Australia and I'm leaving in April 2011. As the visa goes for 2 years, does anyone know if I'm able to visit Europe in this time?

I know the normal working visa allows you to visit, but not work in Europe, so I'm just wondering whether or not the YMS allows the same condition. The government site is absolutely no help whatsoever.

Also, are you able to start your visa from the day you depart? Again, I can't seem to find out this information form anywhere, and obviously I don't want to receive my visa say a week before I go only to find out that's less one week I have in the UK :\

Thank you!!
- Lara


----------



## ladyliberty (Oct 6, 2010)

Lara_S said:


> I'm applying for the YMS visa from Australia and I'm leaving in April 2011. As the visa goes for 2 years, does anyone know if I'm able to visit Europe in this time?


The YMS is a multi-entry visa, so you are allowed to come and go as you please for the two year period. 




Lara_S said:


> Also, are you able to start your visa from the day you depart? Again, I can't seem to find out this information form anywhere, and obviously I don't want to receive my visa say a week before I go only to find out that's less one week I have in the UK :\


This is only an assumption based on the workings of other visas, but I would ASSUME that you will be able to specify a prefered valid-from date on your visa during the application process. The visa will then be valid from that date, not the date you actually enter the UK.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Lara_S said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I can't remember if I've posted this question before... But anyway:
> 
> ...


You can visit other European countries with no problems, but your YMS visa gives you no further rights than those of an Australian tourist. So you are still bound by the Schengen rule, where it applies, of 90-in-180 days. 

Your visa has two dates, 'valid from' - the date you specified on your application, unless it's already past, then the date of issue, and 'valid until' exactly two years from the first. So to get the full two years in UK, you should arrive on or soon after the 'valid from' date, otherwise your stay will be shortened by however long you delay your arrival. If by some misfortune (illness, accident etc) your arrival is delayed by a considerable margin (say several months), you can then apply to the Home Office towards the end of your stay to extend your visa to full two years, though you'll have to pay for this.


----------



## Lara_S (Jan 12, 2010)

ladyliberty said:


> The YMS is a multi-entry visa, so you are allowed to come and go as you please for the two year period.
> 
> 
> 
> This is only an assumption based on the workings of other visas, but I would ASSUME that you will be able to specify a prefered valid-from date on your visa during the application process. The visa will then be valid from that date, not the date you actually enter the UK.


Thanks heaps!! That's really helpful


----------



## Lara_S (Jan 12, 2010)

Joppa said:


> You can visit other European countries with no problems, but your YMS visa gives you no further rights than those of an Australian tourist. So you are still bound by the Schengen rule, where it applies, of 90-in-180 days.
> 
> Your visa has two dates, 'valid from' - the date you specified on your application, unless it's already past, then the date of issue, and 'valid until' exactly two years from the first. So to get the full two years in UK, you should arrive on or soon after the 'valid from' date, otherwise your stay will be shortened by however long you delay your arrival. If by some misfortune (illness, accident etc) your arrival is delayed by a considerable margin (say several months), you can then apply to the Home Office towards the end of your stay to extend your visa to full two years, though you'll have to pay for this.



Excellent, thank you so much! Really helpful


----------



## anticuti (May 24, 2010)

*We can extend our YMS?*



Lara_S said:


> Excellent, thank you so much! Really helpful


HI Lara S. I'm on the same boat, Australian, came to UK 4 weeks ago on the YMS. My 2 yr visa was wasted 4 months bcos i was waiting for the HPC registration (major headache), I didn't know there will be a delay with HPC, so I put estimated date of arrival to UK as late July 2010, and i got the visa with that 'valid from' date. but didn't end up coming here until end of Nov. that's 4 months wasted!

I was not happy about it, as I quite like it here (even though the agent situation and job market isn't as what they said, but that's another story). I didn't know we can extend it at the end of our stay if we provide reason of our late arrival date. I'll be contacting home office in 2012 then~:clap2:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

anticuti said:


> I was not happy about it, as I quite like it here (even though the agent situation and job market isn't as what they said, but that's another story). I didn't know we can extend it at the end of our stay if we provide reason of our late arrival date. I'll be contacting home office in 2012 then~:clap2:


If you were given leave to enter lasting less than 2 years (the maximum allowed under YMS), then before your leave expires, you can apply to Home Office for an extension (called further leave to remain or FLR) to take your total stay to 2 years. Fee for this is £500, though.


----------



## Lara_S (Jan 12, 2010)

anticuti said:


> HI Lara S. I'm on the same boat, Australian, came to UK 4 weeks ago on the YMS. My 2 yr visa was wasted 4 months bcos i was waiting for the HPC registration (major headache), I didn't know there will be a delay with HPC, so I put estimated date of arrival to UK as late July 2010, and i got the visa with that 'valid from' date. but didn't end up coming here until end of Nov. that's 4 months wasted!
> 
> I was not happy about it, as I quite like it here (even though the agent situation and job market isn't as what they said, but that's another story). I didn't know we can extend it at the end of our stay if we provide reason of our late arrival date. I'll be contacting home office in 2012 then~:clap2:


I feel lame asking, but what's the HPC?

That sucks majorly, but I'm glad you found out you can extend it 
What do you mean by the job situation?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Lara_S said:


> I feel lame asking, but what's the HPC?
> 
> That sucks majorly, but I'm glad you found out you can extend it
> What do you mean by the job situation?


Health Professions Council, a body that regulates several health-related professions such as physiotherapists, chiropodists and so on. Before you can practise in UK, you have to have your qualifications verified and register with them, which can take time.
Job situation generally is quite bad in UK (much worse than in Australia), and while overseas workers often go with agents specialising in their sector, it can take a while before you can find a post, hence the need to have adequate funds to keep you going before your first pay packet.


----------



## Lara_S (Jan 12, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Health Professions Council, a body that regulates several health-related professions such as physiotherapists, chiropodists and so on. Before you can practise in UK, you have to have your qualifications verified and register with them, which can take time.
> Job situation generally is quite bad in UK (much worse than in Australia), and while overseas workers often go with agents specialising in their sector, it can take a while before you can find a post, hence the need to have adequate funds to keep you going before your first pay packet.



Oh good, I don't have to worry about the HPC, lol. I thought it was something I must have overlooked!

I was thinking to start with I'd try to get a job in a pub or something?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Lara_S said:


> I was thinking to start with I'd try to get a job in a pub or something?


Even pub jobs can be hard to find, but this depends largely on when you come over. There are more openings at busy times like festive seasons and the summer months, but they coincide with uni/college vacations, when many students will be looking for bar jobs. Also nowadays you often have to apply to the head office of the brewery that owns/runs the pub (unless it's one of the declining number of free houses), where they do checks on you (like criminal record) before you are given a job. Prior experience counts, and while training will be given, you need to be aware of underage drinking - a big social problem and a pub can be prosecuted for offences (just as strict as in Australia) and handling cash/cards. Also drunkenness, aggressive behaviour and violence can be an issue esp in city centre pubs, and you need to know how to diffuse the situation (again training will be provided) and many pubs employ bouncers if there is problem in the locality. Again if you have similar experience, that will help.


----------



## Lara_S (Jan 12, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Even pub jobs can be hard to find, but this depends largely on when you come over. There are more openings at busy times like festive seasons and the summer months, but they coincide with uni/college vacations, when many students will be looking for bar jobs. Also nowadays you often have to apply to the head office of the brewery that owns/runs the pub (unless it's one of the declining number of free houses), where they do checks on you (like criminal record) before you are given a job. Prior experience counts, and while training will be given, you need to be aware of underage drinking - a big social problem and a pub can be prosecuted for offences (just as strict as in Australia) and handling cash/cards. Also drunkenness, aggressive behaviour and violence can be an issue esp in city centre pubs, and you need to know how to diffuse the situation (again training will be provided) and many pubs employ bouncers if there is problem in the locality. Again if you have similar experience, that will help.



I'm coming over in April 2011, both times I've been there previously there were heaps of tourists (probably coz it's Spring...)
I'm not surprised they do checks on you, I was only talking about that today with someone.

My main idea was to apply to the Walkabout bars that are littered all over the city, as they're run by and for Aussies so I'd have a better chance of employment or finding someone who can employ me.
I've never worked in a bar before, however I do have experience with cash/cards and underage issues as I've worked check outs for 4 years and had experience selling cigarettes.

When I get there I was basically going to apply for everything and anything I can find, haha


----------

